# new 4x4 WR



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

The new 4x4 WR of 41.16 was set by.............

YUMU TABUCHI??????????????

YAY!!

Also: Keisuke Hiraya got the OH WR average of 19.07


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> The new 4x4 WR of 41.16 was set by.............
> 
> TUMU TABUCHI??????????????
> 
> YAY!!



Who the hell is that?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2008)

isnt it "yumu" tabuchi???????????


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

Ellis said:


> isnt it "yumu" tabuchi???????????



oh, thankyou.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 5, 2008)

Most likely a typo. 'T' is next to 'Y'


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Most likely a typo. 'T' is next to 'Y'



the aussie website is ok.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Most likely a typo. 'T' is next to 'Y'



Is iy reallt?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2008)

wow i knew yumu was great at BLD and 3x3 but i had no idea he was such a great 4x4 solver. i am anxious for a video.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> wow i knew yumu was great at BLD and 3x3 but i had no idea he was such a great 4x4 solver. i am anxious for a video.



he averages 59. It was most likely a very lucky solve.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > wow i knew yumu was great at BLD and 3x3 but i had no idea he was such a great 4x4 solver. i am anxious for a video.
> ...



Maybe a skip of the 3x3 step ... it could happen


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely a typo. 'T' is next to 'Y'
> ...




Yeah it's ok for a days work. Did you go to the old or new one? The new one is aus-speedcubing.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...



i went to the new one.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 5, 2008)

LarsN said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



... (needs more dots)


----------



## Statical (Oct 5, 2008)

I hate it that Yu Nakajima didnt claim any world records, which is very sad. But well he still won the 4x4 section


----------



## Paris (Oct 5, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



i think that is some kind of mistake :| coz its unbelievable :confused:


----------



## LarsN (Oct 5, 2008)

Paris said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Okay, before anyone takes this further. I never said that it happened. I stated in good humor that it could happen. Unlikely as it is, no one can argue the fact that it is possible.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 5, 2008)

It was incredible high level at the competition for especially 4x4. If you try to look at the average for 4x4, the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place were all taken in that competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is ok to assume the 4x4x4 WR was lucky OR that he really messed up on the other 4 solves:


> 55.03 1:07.11 1:05.69 59.09 *41.16*


. It is very weird that the WR-holder with 41.16 has a second best time of 55.03. (It reminds me a little of the 2x2x2 single WR: 5.97 8.69 9.55 *1.63* 6.69 and his second best time being 3.97)



Statical said:


> I hate it that Yu Nakajima didnt claim any world records, which is very sad. But well he still won the 4x4 section


Yu is an amazing speedcuber and still the absolute best on 3x3x3. The simple fact that he won 3-4-5 at a tournament like Japan 2008 says a lot. But just because he videotapes "everything" at home and posts his best results doesn't mean he can match or even surpass that in competition. His OH, Magic and blind results were "disappointing" compared to his home results.



Inusagi said:


> It was incredible high level at the competition for especially 4x4. If you try to look at the average for 4x4, the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place were all taken in that competition.


Only if you look at people. Erik has the 1st and 2nd place for 4x4x4 average results. But I agree that getting all 3 places after Erik at one competition shows an incredibly high level. That's why I don't like the way Yumu Tabuchi got the single WR.


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 5, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Okay, before anyone takes this further. I never said that it happened. I stated in good humor that it could happen. Unlikely as it is, no one can argue the fact that it is possible.



Yeah, but it's a quarter as likely as getting a solved 3x3x3 out of a perfectly random scramble--or one in 1.6x10^20. It's possible for you to make a quantum leap through a wall, but it's not going to happen.

I'd be surprised if it was a typo, but I'd also be surprised if a 1:00 revenge solver got a 41.xx. I will agree that if the score is correct, it was probably extremely lucky in some way. But 20 seconds is a lot to take off.


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

All I can say is... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MasakitChan (Oct 5, 2008)

> All I can say is... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


There are more months to come..


----------



## mrCage (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey 

Single time records are fun, but ultimately do not prove much. That's why the champion is crowned by average time(s). And of course single time WR's will all be lucky cases eventually. It's unavoidable

Per


----------



## MistArts (Oct 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think it is ok to assume the 4x4x4 WR was lucky OR that he really messed up on the other 4 solves:
> 
> 
> > 55.03 1:07.11 1:05.69 59.09 *41.16*
> ...



3.97 or 5.97?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 5, 2008)

Yumu's WR single is just like a crazier version of my WR single. My 46.03 was my personal best solve by over 2 seconds. I just happened to get a REALLY good solve in competition.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 5, 2008)

He's very good in just about every category!
This is an impressive record, though Erik can probably beat it soon.


----------



## KConny (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a 4x4 solve at EC where I was done with my edges at 26 seconds! I only had to build 7 pairs. Altough I had made the centers wrong and had to change two of them and then I just started messing up alot on the 3x3 stage and I got double parity so the time was crap. I avg 1:10 on 4x4 and if I can do that Yumu sure can get 41 seconds.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally...though I know Erik is the better solver, I don't care. Erik still has the average record by 1.71 seconds, which is a fair amount.
Though its disappointing to lose the single record, as other people said, it really doesn't mean much (as evidenced by the rest of Yumu's average)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 5, 2008)

Dang Yumu is so young and already has the WR single for 4x4? Jeez, Erik needs to step up his game xDDD

P.S. - If you tell people the WR single for the 3x3, then they're amazed, but usually get ahead of themselves and start thinking that all solves are like that. A single can be really lucky while the rest of the average sucks. My point is just that averages are more important than singles  Singles are awesome though!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is ok to assume the 4x4x4 WR was lucky OR that he really messed up on the other 4 solves:
> ...


3.97 is his second best time. It was done in another competition.

And Erik, let's just keep going to competitions from now on every weekend. We have Danish, Dutch and German tournaments coming in the next 3 weekends, 1 weekend of relaxing, then maybe Swiss/UK and then Netherlands again


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, nice OH WR!!


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> Wow, nice OH WR!!


Umm, why not post that one in the Japan Open thread?


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, nice OH WR!!
> ...



Because he mentioned it here?


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

blahblahbjhkh


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2008)

The thread title is wrong


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> All I can say is... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


getting lucky is not a crime


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 5, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...



 you beat me too it


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2008)

What's luck got to do, got to do with it
What's luck but a second hand solution
What's luck got to do, got to do with it
Who needs records when records can be broken


----------



## guusrs (Oct 5, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's luck got to do, got to do with it
> What's luck but a second hand solution
> What's luck got to do, got to do with it
> Who needs records when records can be broken



Most cubers a really too young to understand this, Stefan!
But you are a real Lucky Turner...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 5, 2008)

I love you stefan! I'll see you soon.


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha Stefan.


----------



## boiiwonder (Oct 6, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's luck got to do, got to do with it
> What's luck but a second hand solution
> What's luck got to do, got to do with it
> Who needs records when records can be broken



LOL 

Whats Love got to do with it- Tina Turner
Whats Luck got to do with it - Stefan Pochmann

Im going to play this on my bass now. 


Oh good job to the new record holders


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2008)

erik has to do better.

at this rate, we'll see a sub 40 on 4x4


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

Still no video or information about the "luckyness" of this solve?


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Still no video or information about the "luckyness" of this solve?



He said "this was not lucky but edge was really easy like lucky".


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Yu, I guess I will never be able to analyse that solve though


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks Yu, I guess I will never be able to analyse that solve though


It's on video... I'm not going to reconstruct it, since it's not complete, though.


----------

